# Axle Flip Pictures Please



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been thinking about doing the axle flip on my 25rss. Right now I have to back into my driveway at a big angle so I dont scrape the rear of the trailer. I know one day this will get me in trouble some where. I would like to see before and after. I would like to keep the 14 tires. Right now my second step is only about 4 inches or so off the ground so If I pickup 3 or so the first step wont be to high.

Thanks
Duane


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Duane,
Here are a couple of before and after pics of my 23rs. I know it's not the same as your 25rss, but hopefully it will give you an idea of the clearance you can pick up. Sorry about the distance in the "before" picture. I did the axle flip about a week after I bought the Outback, so I don't have very many "before" pics. FYI, I kept the 14" tires/wheels and am still running them today. I suspect that I'll got to 15" once these tires wear out.

-Roman


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. How high is your bottom step from the ground now? I have the double step and the second step is kind of low to the ground. I was hoping that the flip would make the bottom step not as short but not to tall. Last year we camped at a place that had a concrete slab and when you went to put the step out it actually hit the concrete and we could not even pull out the step.

Thanks
Duane


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Duane,
The Outback is in storage, so I can't get you an accurate measurement. My best guess is that the bottom step is now about 8-9 inches off the ground after the axle flip. That first step is probably just a tad higher than regular stairs at home. It's fine for my 6 and 4yr old, but my 2yr old had a tough time with it last summer. We put out an extra little step stool for her and she did fine.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Duane,
> The Outback is in storage, so I can't get you an accurate measurement. My best guess is that the bottom step is now about 8-9 inches off the ground after the axle flip. That first step is probably just a tad higher than regular stairs at home. It's fine for my 6 and 4yr old, but my 2yr old had a tough time with it last summer. We put out an extra little step stool for her and she did fine.


Roman,

I have a 25RSS and want to flip the axle as well. 
Does this axle flip require any extra components? 
Is there any safety issue with the flip given it is designed to be the other way around? 
I know Popup camper axle usually have a little upward bow and when the trailer is loaded this bow will straighten out, therefore if the axle is flipped the bow will be pointing downward. When loaded with payload the bow will be aggravated and affect loadings on wheels. The end result is uneven wear on tires. Is is the case with Outback trailer?

I think your trailer looks better in the "AFTER" picture.

Howard


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did the axle flip on my 29bhs. Same axle's as yours. I went with the EZ flex kit and the flip kit. Per Dexter the EZ flex will lower you by a 1/2 to 1 inch anyhow. So if you flip it you will go up 4 or 5 inches, the EZ flex will drop that to 3 or 4. I carry a spare step and use it before and after the flip. I use it more now then before and I kept the 14" rims and tires. To go to 15" rims and tires will only raise you up another 1" or so. You gain a 1/2" in the rim and a 1/2" on the tire.

There is no saftey issue involved. Your not going up that high. New outbacks come that way and many other brands came that way from the factory. When you install the kit they HIGHLY recommend welding the new perches to the axle so it can't twist. Also you need to retorque the new hardware for a while. I found 2 loose u bolts at my destination in Fla. I will recheck them in the a few weeks as I do every year anyhow. It takes 15 min to check and I feel better. Ask Andy what happens when they come loose and fall apart...

here is a few pics....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the boys will be doing a flip on our trailer this coming Friday. I will have camera in hand!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the boys will be doing a flip on our trailer this coming Friday. I will have camera in hand!


LOL...is Rick tired of sites that have the sewer higher than yours?

...and this is how I flipped my axle...pretty easy really.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> the boys will be doing a flip on our trailer this coming Friday. I will have camera in hand!


LOL...is Rick tired of sites that have the sewer higher than yours?
[/quote]

Yep! Cape Disappointment's sewer was a Disappointment! that was the last straw and the flip plan was hatched! Gordon and Timber are bringing all the supplies and their know how!








They are also putting on the scissor jacks and our new 15" tires/wheels ( read $$$$$$$$$$)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

battalionchief3 said:


> Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


I wish I can find someone to do that job for $200. I'd pay for it without blinking an eye.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


I wish I can find someone to do that job for $200. I'd pay for it without blinking an eye.
[/quote]

No safety issues in doing the axle-flip. I gained the clearance I was looking for on some of the deep rutted forest service roads we travel on. I had a reputable local welding shop do the flip on my 23rs. Total cost parts & labor was $350. They did a great job and it has been one of the best upgrades I've done to my Outback. Where are you located? Maybe someone on here can recommend a shop...


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


I wish I can find someone to do that job for $200. I'd pay for it without blinking an eye.
[/quote]

No safety issues in doing the axle-flip. I gained the clearance I was looking for on some of the deep rutted forest service roads we travel on. I had a reputable local welding shop do the flip on my 23rs. Total cost parts & labor was $350. They did a great job and it has been one of the best upgrades I've done to my Outback. Where are you located? Maybe someone on here can recommend a shop...
[/quote]

I am in Houston, Texas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


I wish I can find someone to do that job for $200. I'd pay for it without blinking an eye.
[/quote]

Come to Oregon...mine was $175.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a local shop do mine and they charged $375. The total lift is about 5 inches. My bottom step is 16" as it set but on a level site should be 14-15 inches above the ground.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We are LOVING the flipped axles!


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


I wish I can find someone to do that job for $200. I'd pay for it without blinking an eye.
[/quote]

Come to Oregon...mine was $175.
[/quote]

Oregon_Camper - Did you get your axles flipped locally for only $175? If so, who was it and would you recommend them? Thank you!


----------



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Local shops wanted to charge me "however long it took"....well, it took 3 of us about 7 hours, with air tools and a warm, dry aera. So at $110 a shop hour plus tax plus shop supplys that would have been around $950. I paid $200 to the station engineer for his time, tools and welder. I was not going to pay some goon that much money to do it and im sure they would not do as nice of a job.


I wish I can find someone to do that job for $200. I'd pay for it without blinking an eye.
[/quote]

Come to Oregon...mine was $175.
[/quote]

Hey where did you get your axles done, I'll go there for that price. Hell anything is better than the $600 the local dealer quoted me here.

Dave


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

I'm new to RVing and was just wondering.. what are the benefits to having flipped axles?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

daK9er said:


> I'm new to RVing and was just wondering.. what are the benefits to having flipped axles?


The main reason is to put your trailer several inches higher so you can drain your black/gray tanks easier. Often the trailer is too low for some rv sites sewer hook up and well, "stuff" runs better downhill








.
We gained almost 7 inches in height when we did our flip last month and we are happy we did it. In addition, I like that there is more height now for tucking things under the trailer when not in use like the chairs or the folding dog crate. Also, the cooler we bring along on longer trips will slide right under now. Woo hoo!


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Oregon Camper, would enlighten a fellow Oregonian as to where you had your axles flipped for $175.00??

Thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Partsman Ed said:


> Oregon Camper, would enlighten a fellow Oregonian as to where you had your axles flipped for $175.00??
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry everyone...I must have missed the request for this a while back.

Was done by Van Specialties. Just off I-5 and Boones Ferrry. This was done 3 years ago...might have changed pricing since then.








http://www.vanspecialties.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oregon Camper, would enlighten a fellow Oregonian as to where you had your axles flipped for $175.00??
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry everyone...I must have missed the request for this a while back.

Was done by Van Specialties. Just off I-5 and Boones Ferrry. This was done 3 years ago...might have changed pricing since then.








http://www.vanspecialties.com/
[/quote]
I'd say if they haven't changed prices, there's going to be a line up of Outbacks!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My axle flip was about $75 in parts and free labor. I treated the"axle flipper dudes" to All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet at the Casino the night before though







. Lovin our axle flip!


----------



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

I just emailed them and will find out their current price.

Dave



Nathan said:


> Oregon Camper, would enlighten a fellow Oregonian as to where you had your axles flipped for $175.00??
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry everyone...I must have missed the request for this a while back.

Was done by Van Specialties. Just off I-5 and Boones Ferrry. This was done 3 years ago...might have changed pricing since then.








http://www.vanspecialties.com/
[/quote]
I'd say if they haven't changed prices, there's going to be a line up of Outbacks!!!








[/quote]


----------



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

It now is $300...still a good price; but not $175.

I will be getting this done this summer.

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DVL said:


> It now is $300...still a good price; but not $175.
> 
> I will be getting this done this summer.
> 
> Dave


...you can get them to come down....just ask.


----------

